# sisters horse



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

whats the best method for getting a horse to stand up? 
hip issue, last year he went down on ice outside the stable.
he is up now, but in case...:4-dontkno


----------



## bulldog54 (Aug 9, 2007)

And what if he is a gelding?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

skipidybebop said:


> Hi
> 
> And welcome to the forums.
> 
> ...


_ I can't believe anyone would be naive enough to even post something like this. Therefore, I am removing the message from the forum. This one was uncalled for garbage and I must caution the poster to refrain from things like this in the future._

Speedster, 

I have come across that same probem and it is very difficult to get a horse (or pony for that matter) up once it is down. 

What I have found works a good bit of the time is that when we had one down, is that you make sure you have a good leather or composite halter on the horse (strong enough to pull on). Without that, you don't stand a chance IMHO.

Then try to get the head straight and have the horse looking straight toward you. Place a hand on each side of the halter (near the nose point), Pull very hard while encouraging the horse with the normal commands you use when working with the horse to go or move forward. The verbal encouragement does work in getting the horse to try.

At the same time, it helps tremendously to have someone on the behind side pushing forward, especially as the horse tries to get on it's feet. Between the pulling, your encouraging commands, and someone pushing forward on the rear quarters, the horse will try to get up. Keep pulling and hope they can do it, because if they don't, then after a period of time, the horse will possibly expire if you can't get them up.

Another point, if it gets part way up, then keep pulling forward  to get the horse to take a few steps, or it will tend to go back down if you can't get it to move forward on it's feet.

At least, that has worked with this ole country boy.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

much appreciated
ray:


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi speedster123
Just ran across this post.I've been thru this several times with my neigbors 32 year old horse.When pulling don't forget to straighten the front legs.Also a backhoe with a sling under the horse is a big help.We had half the locale voluntier fire dept pulling and pushing in the rain and still counldn't get him up.Then a voluntier got the machine and up he came with the wide slings (very gentley).Once up you need to walk him with a helper holding his tail untill the horse is steady.This may take sometime,although always worth it.
Good luck,Cardoc


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like Tumbleweed was a Certified Bovine Relocation Engineer in a former life!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Not exactly simpswr, but since my family (when growing up) always kept a few horses around as did my mother (which I took care of) after my father passed, this "ole country boy" has slung a lot of horse **** in my time. :4-thatsba


----------



## elvagreg (Mar 31, 2008)

We use ice shoes during the winter. They cost a little more but are well worth the cost.


----------

